# gelöst: Neuling Installation Ubuntu+Gentoo

## bierbauchangsthase

Hallo.

Ich habe mir ein neues Notebook bestellt und möchte als Standard-System Ubuntu installieren, weil meine Freundin das auch kann.

Dann möchte ich aber als Alternative ein leistungs-optimierbares und schnelles System anlegen, mit dem die Kiste auch in ein paar jahren noch gut läuft. Als schnelle Linuxe gelten neben Gentoo auch LFS, Arch, Yoper und Slackware.

LFS ist mir zu hart, Slackware kenne und mag ich in Form von Zenwalk. 

Im Vergleich zu Yoper und Arch scheint Gentoo besser verbreitet und dokumentiert zu sein, weshalb ich hier gelandet bin. (Ich lasse mich gerne eines Besseren belehren...) 

1. Wie sollte ich partitionieren? Ubuntu soll eine primäre Partition bekommen. Des weiteren möchte ich eine primäre Partition für was anderes reservieren. Ich möchte Ubuntu zuerst aufsetzen, damit ich die Gentoo-CD brennen kann. Ubuntu bootet mit Grub2, glaube ich. Gibt es in Gentoo ein Werkzeug, mit dem man Gentoo als Option in die Grub-Datei reinschreiben kann, oder muß man das per Hand machen?

2. Wie sollte ich von der Live-CD aus mit Netzzugang installieren? Ich meine den Installationsumfang mit den "stages". Kann man, wenn man voll installiert (Stage3?), auch noch nachträglich und mit intaktem System gewisse Dinge so verändern, als hätte man von Anfang an optimierend installiert?

3. Habe ich etwas mißverstanden? Ich kann leider nicht erst das ganze Handbuch lesen, bevor ich mich für Gentoo entscheide. Das Verständnis kommt bei mir erfahrungsgemäß beim Umgang.

4. Ist gentoo wirklich so schnell bzw. so systemoptimierend? Ist es die bessere Lösung im Vergleich zu Arch, Slackware, Yoper? (Ich bin seit einem Jahr Linux-User mit Ubuntu, Puppy, DSL, PureDyne und Zenwalk und habe schon ein paar Installationen gemacht. Daher traue ich mir Gentoo zu, kenne aber die üblichen Schwierigkeiten insbesondere mit Grub, Lilo, MBR.) 

Danke für Euren Rat!Last edited by bierbauchangsthase on Fri Jun 19, 2009 5:25 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## musv

 *bierbauchangsthase wrote:*   

> Dann möchte ich aber als Alternative ein leistungs-optimierbares und schnelles System anlegen, mit dem die Kiste auch in ein paar jahren noch gut läuft. 

 

Wieso sollte das Notebook in ein paar Jahren langsamer werden? 

 *bierbauchangsthase wrote:*   

> 1. Wie sollte ich partitionieren? Ubuntu soll eine primäre Partition bekommen. Des weiteren möchte ich eine primäre Partition für was anderes reservieren. Ich möchte Ubuntu zuerst aufsetzen, damit ich die Gentoo-CD brennen kann. Ubuntu bootet mit Grub2, glaube ich. Gibt es in Gentoo ein Werkzeug, mit dem man Gentoo als Option in die Grub-Datei reinschreiben kann, oder muß man das per Hand machen?

 

Gentoo vertritt die Philosophie der Bootpartition, Ubuntu knallt den Bootordner - wenn nicht anders angegeben - auf die Root-Parition. Die eigene Bootpartition hat den Vorteil, dass du da theoretisch sowohl den Gentoo- als auch den Ubuntukernel samt initrd usw. mit unterbringen kannst. Ist bei Updates etwas übersichtlicher. Gentoo verwendet den Grub1, der 2 ist noch etwas "beta", bringt außerdem für den normalen Nutzer keinerlei Vorteile. Und die grub.conf/menu.lst zu editieren, sollte nicht wirklich das Problem sein. Was da reinkommt, steht im Handbuch. Die grub.conf sind bei mir 17 Zeilen, geht aber auch noch wesentlich kürzer. Wie du den Rest partitionierst, ist Deine Sache. 

 *bierbauchangsthase wrote:*   

> 2. Wie sollte ich von der Live-CD aus mit Netzzugang installieren? Ich meine den Installationsumfang mit den "stages". Kann man, wenn man voll installiert (Stage3?), auch noch nachträglich und mit intaktem System gewisse Dinge so verändern, als hätte man von Anfang an optimierend installiert?

 

Stage 3 ist keine Vollinstallation, sondern nur das vorcompilierte Basissytem. Und ja, du kannst noch im Nachhinein optimieren. Das machst du in der make.conf. Wenn du die USE-Flags und gcc-Parameter angepasst hast, kannst du entweder das ganze System neucompilieren, oder du lässt das halt bei jedem Update schrittweise mit compilieren, wenn's in der Updateliste mit auftaucht. 

 *bierbauchangsthase wrote:*   

> 3. Habe ich etwas mißverstanden? Ich kann leider nicht erst das ganze Handbuch lesen, bevor ich mich für Gentoo entscheide. Das Verständnis kommt bei mir erfahrungsgemäß beim Umgang.

 

*shrug* Was willste auf die Frage hören?

 *bierbauchangsthase wrote:*   

> 4. Ist gentoo wirklich so schnell bzw. so systemoptimierend?

 

Nein bzw. ja. Einen Geschwindigkeitsunterschied aufgrund der gcc-Parameter wirst du im Vergleich zu anderen Distributionen im Normalfall nicht merken. Im Gegenteil, bei Suse starten der Firefox und das OpenOffice sogar schneller, weil diese 2 Sachen beim Booten gecached werden. Optimieren kannst du natürlich bis zum Gehtnichtmehr, d.h. gcc-Parameter, Use-Flags, Bootservices, Portage in Squashfs, Compilieren im tmpfs und nicht zu vergessen Prelinking. Die eigentliche Optimierung geht eher in eine andere Richtung. Bei Binarydistributionen kriegst du eine ganze Menge an Paketen auf den Rechner, die nicht unbedingt notwendig sind. Z.B. ist bei mir nicht installiert: pam, hal, pulseaudio, alsa. Ich vermute, dass ohne die ersteren beiden Ubuntu gar nicht laufen würde, weil diverse Binarypakete einfach diese Sachen als Abhängigkeit drin haben.

----------

## Necoro

 *bierbauchangsthase wrote:*   

> 3. Habe ich etwas mißverstanden? Ich kann leider nicht erst das ganze Handbuch lesen, bevor ich mich für Gentoo entscheide. Das Verständnis kommt bei mir erfahrungsgemäß beim Umgang.

 

Ums Handbuchlesen wirst du aber nicht herum kommen, solltest du dich entscheiden...

----------

## bierbauchangsthase

Vielen Dank für die hilfreiche Antwort!

 *Quote:*   

> Wieso sollte das Notebook in ein paar Jahren langsamer werden?

 

Naja, ich habe schon mehrfach Kisten, die von anderen Leuten aufgegeben wurden, mit dem passenden Linux noch zu brauchbaren Arbeitsgeräten gemacht. Ich gehe halt davon aus, daß die Multimedia-Anwendungen, z.B. im Youtube, weiterhin leistungsaufwändiger werden. Mein bisheriges Notebook, das 2002/2003 die Supermaschine war, fängt jetzt langsam an, unter den Datenmengen der HQ-Filme usw zu ächzen. 

Gleich mehr, muß jetzt gehen ...

----------

## Max Steel

 *musv wrote:*   

>  *bierbauchangsthase wrote:*   4. Ist gentoo wirklich so schnell bzw. so systemoptimierend? 
> 
> Nein bzw. ja. Einen Geschwindigkeitsunterschied aufgrund der gcc-Parameter wirst du im Vergleich zu anderen Distributionen im Normalfall nicht merken. Im Gegenteil, bei Suse starten der Firefox und das OpenOffice sogar schneller, weil diese 2 Sachen beim Booten gecached werden.
> 
> [...]

 

Das cachen kann Gentoo auch, der Dienst dazu heißt preload.

Er legt eine quasi Datenbank an in der die Häufigkeit und die Dauer der Nutzung jedes Programms gespeichert wird, vorallem auch wann und in welchem Zusammenhang und lädt diese Sachen dann noch vor dem eigentlichen Programmstart vor.

cached also.

Funktioniert ganz gut, nur ob das wirklich schneller als die SuSE-Version kann ich nicht sagen.

----------

## py-ro

 *Quote:*   

> 2. Wie sollte ich von der Live-CD aus mit Netzzugang installieren? 

 

Spar dir die LiveCD und mach es dann von deinem installierten Ubuntu System aus. Dürfte leichter sein und hat keine Nachteile.

Py

----------

## musv

 *bierbauchangsthase wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Wieso sollte das Notebook in ein paar Jahren langsamer werden? 
> 
> Naja, ich habe schon mehrfach Kisten ... mit dem passenden Linux noch zu brauchbaren Arbeitsgeräten gemacht. Ich gehe halt davon aus, daß die Multimedia-Anwendungen, z.B. im Youtube, weiterhin leistungsaufwändiger werden. Mein bisheriges Notebook, das 2002/2003 die Supermaschine war, fängt jetzt langsam an, unter den Datenmengen der HQ-Filme usw zu ächzen. 

 

Wenn es Dir um Youtube geht, solltest du Windows einsetzen, weil in der Geschwindigkeit von Flash zwischen Linux und Windows Welten liegen. Die Linuxversion von Flash ist einfach nur grottenschlecht. Adobe halt...

----------

## bierbauchangsthase

 *Quote:*   

> Wenn es Dir um Youtube geht, solltest du Windows einsetzen, weil in der Geschwindigkeit von Flash zwischen Linux und Windows Welten liegen. Die Linuxversion von Flash ist einfach nur grottenschlecht. Adobe halt...

 

Also das gefällt mir jetzt, ganz im Ernst! Ich neige ja selbst zu der fanatischen Ansicht, in Linux sei grundsätzlich alles besser. Gleichwohl kommt mir daran etwas verdächtig vor. Ich will aber trotzdem nicht mehr dorthin zurück. Um Himmels Willen! Erst seit Linux ist das mit dem Computer so, wie ich mir das schon als Bubi gewünscht habe! Dennoch: fünf Sterne für den guten Stil!

Bevor ich das hier als gelöst markiere, noch einmal: 

1. Ich brauche eine Partition fürs Booten, eine für Ubuntu, eine für Gentoo, und wenn ich mich entsinne, ist doch die Swap auch eine primäre. Zumindest hat sich das gparted bislang so gebärdet. Ich weiß nicht, was state of the art ist, aber damit wären meine vier möglichen primären Partitionen verbraten. (Fragt mich nicht wie, aber ich habe zwar DSL und PUPPY auch schon auf logischen Partitionen untergebracht, aber so Zeug mit CD-Boot, Frugal usw. soll diesmal nicht sein.) Also wäre mir meine erwünschte ungenutzte primäre oder erweiterte Partition nicht mehr möglich. 

2. Ich setze Ubuntu zuerst auf. Ubuntu schreibt den Bootloader in seine Partition rein. Das ist doof, sagt Gentoo, und macht es anders. Ich sollte also erstens vorher mit gparted eine Boot-Partition einrichten und Ubuntu dann auf die zweite oder dritte primäre legen. Gentoo schreibt dann den Bootordner und manches andere auf die Bootpartition. Zweitens: Überschreibt Gentoo den MBR? Wenn ja, was ich glaube, dann ist Ubuntu erstmal weg und es hängt von meinem Geschick und dem Handbuch ab, daß ich das Ubuntu wieder in das Grub-Menü hineinkriege! (Ihr merkt: hier fragt nicht nur der bierbauch, sondern auch der angsthase ... schon der Dualboot Ubuntu-Vista hat mich Nerven gekostet, aber das hier ist eine Liga drüber!)

Danke für Eure Hilfe und Kompetenz!

----------

## Necoro

 *bierbauchangsthase wrote:*   

> 1. Ich brauche eine Partition fürs Booten, eine für Ubuntu, eine für Gentoo, und wenn ich mich entsinne, ist doch die Swap auch eine primäre. Zumindest hat sich das gparted bislang so gebärdet. Ich weiß nicht, was state of the art ist, aber damit wären meine vier möglichen primären Partitionen verbraten. (Fragt mich nicht wie, aber ich habe zwar DSL und PUPPY auch schon auf logischen Partitionen untergebracht, aber so Zeug mit CD-Boot, Frugal usw. soll diesmal nicht sein.) Also wäre mir meine erwünschte vierte primäre oder erweiterte Partition nicht mehr möglich.

 

Ich kann gerade nichts mit Bestimmtheit sagen ... aber ich denke, dass außer der /boot und vllt auch swap nix irgendwo explizit primäre Partition sein muss. Du machst dir da gerade nur das Leben schwer.

 *Quote:*   

> 2. Ich setze Ubuntu zuerst auf. Ubuntu schreibt den Bootloader in seine Partition rein. Das ist doof, sagt Gentoo, und macht es anders. Ich sollte also erstens vorher mit gparted eine Boot-Partition einrichten und Ubuntu dann auf die zweite oder dritte primäre legen. Gentoo schreibt dann den Bootordner und manches andere auf die Bootpartition. Zweitens: Überschreibt Gentoo den MBR? Wenn ja, was ich glaube, dann ist Ubuntu erstmal weg und es hängt von meinem Geschick und dem Handbuch ab, daß ich das Ubuntu wieder in das Grub-Menü hineinkriege! (Ihr merkt: hier fragt nicht nur der bierbauch, sondern auch der angsthase ... schon der Dualboot Ubuntu-Vista hat mich Nerven gekostet, aber das hier ist eine Liga drüber!)

 

Gentoo macht gar nix, so lange du dem nicht sagst, dass es was machen soll. Also entweder du sagst deinem Grub "schreib dich in den MBR" oder du lässt es... und MBR und Boot-Menü sind auch zwei Paar Schuhe

----------

## think4urs11

nur so nebenbei - swap kann notfalls auch in einer ganz normalen Datei liegen und wer es braucht kann auch insg. bis zu 16 verschiedene Swapspaces anlegen.

----------

## Max Steel

 *bierbauchangsthase wrote:*   

> 1. Ich brauche eine Partition fürs Booten, eine für Ubuntu, eine für Gentoo, und wenn ich mich entsinne, ist doch die Swap auch eine primäre. Zumindest hat sich das gparted bislang so gebärdet. Ich weiß nicht, was state of the art ist, aber damit wären meine vier möglichen primären Partitionen verbraten. (Fragt mich nicht wie, aber ich habe zwar DSL und PUPPY auch schon auf logischen Partitionen untergebracht, aber so Zeug mit CD-Boot, Frugal usw. soll diesmal nicht sein.) Also wäre mir meine erwünschte ungenutzte primäre oder erweiterte Partition nicht mehr möglich.

 

Linux ist es egal auf welcher Partition es liegt.

Du kannst Linux bzw. die Boot davon selbst auf die allerletzte Logische Partition legen die dir einfällt ^^

Solange du den BootRecord am besten auf Master legst, also einen Master Boot Record anlegst.

 *bierbauchangsthase wrote:*   

> 2. Ich setze Ubuntu zuerst auf. Ubuntu schreibt den Bootloader in seine Partition rein. Das ist doof, sagt Gentoo, und macht es anders. Ich sollte also erstens vorher mit gparted eine Boot-Partition einrichten und Ubuntu dann auf die zweite oder dritte primäre legen. Gentoo schreibt dann den Bootordner und manches andere auf die Bootpartition. Zweitens: Überschreibt Gentoo den MBR? Wenn ja, was ich glaube, dann ist Ubuntu erstmal weg und es hängt von meinem Geschick und dem Handbuch ab, daß ich das Ubuntu wieder in das Grub-Menü hineinkriege! (Ihr merkt: hier fragt nicht nur der bierbauch, sondern auch der angsthase ... schon der Dualboot Ubuntu-Vista hat mich Nerven gekostet, aber das hier ist eine Liga drüber!)
> 
> Danke für Eure Hilfe und Kompetenz!

 

Ubuntu setzt du normal auf.

Allerdings kannst du hier bereits manuell die Partitionierung machen und den Grundstein für eine erfolgreiche Dual-Boot Einrichtung legen.

Indem du ihm /boot eben auf eine extra Partiton legst. Und wenn du das hast, bist du völlig frei in der Gestaltung.

Dazu einfach eine Partiton (ich nehme dafür immer die erste der ersten FP) anlegen mit 100 vll 150 MB höchstens als ext2 und diese in beiden System als /boot in die fstab eintragen.

Das reicht dicke für 5 Kernel-revisionen pro Linux ^^.

Ein ganz wichtiger Tipp!!!:

Nutze niemals den Gentoo-Installer, der zerschießt mehr als das er hilft (bei mir hat er zuletzt die komplette Partitionstabelle beider FPs zerschossen...)

Nehme dir das Handbuch ( Klick ---> 32bit / 64bit <---) und mache eine "manuelle" Installation:

--> + Lerneffekt

--> Nerven bleiben erhalten

--> Du weißt was in deinem System drin ist.

Und wenn du das machst kannst du auch sofort grub anpassen und musst nicht erst deine alte grub.conf/menu.lst speichern um sie anzupassen.

----------

## Evildad

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Nutze niemals den Gentoo-Installer

 

Gibts den in den neuesten Versionen überhaupt noch? Der wurde doch eingestellt seit es das neue Release System gibt...

----------

## Max Steel

 *Evildad wrote:*   

>  *Max Steel wrote:*   
> 
> Nutze niemals den Gentoo-Installer 
> 
> Gibts den in den neuesten Versionen überhaupt noch? Der wurde doch eingestellt seit es das neue Release System gibt...

 

Das weiß ich selber nich genau, hab darauf nichmehr geachtet seit der 2006.1 LiveCD ^^ Das war mein letzter Versuch mit dem Ding. Und das System das ich dann per Hand gemacht hab läuft heute noch.

Und wirklich nutzen tu ich nurnoch die LiveCD mit der Option nox (die Minimal ist mir irgendwo doch ein wenig zu minimal. Also vim, mc und lynx muss für mich drauf sein ^^)

----------

## bierbauchangsthase

Vielen Dank.

Das ist erstmal genug guter Stoff. Ja, ich werde "manuell", und zwar von Ubuntu aus, installieren! Und ich werde mich mal schlau machen, ob ich beide (Ubuntu und Gentoo) in die logischen Partitionen in derselben erweiterten Partition reinbekomme.

Nach allem, was ich so lese, scheint Gentoo doch die erste Wahl zu sein. Yoper scheint lediglich die nächstmögliche (leistungsmäßig nächst-ähnliche) Vollinstallation darzustellen, Arch ist mir vom Board her irgendwie zu Nerd-orientiert (von LFS ganz zu schweigen), einzig Slackware könnte noch eine vergleichbare Alternative werden. Und für die weiteren Experimente hätte ich halt gerne eine Partition frei.

Ich finde leider den "gelöst"-Knopf für diesen Thread nicht. Vielleicht sollte ich das "gelöst" in den Titel schreiben ...

bierbauchangsthase

----------

## Necoro

 *bierbauchangsthase wrote:*   

> Arch ist mir vom Board her irgendwie zu Nerd-orientiert

 

Oy - wir haben was falsch gemacht   :Wink: 

----------

## py-ro

RTFM!!!111

Puh direkt besser  :Wink: 

SCNR

----------

## musv

 *bierbauchangsthase wrote:*   

> ...ich werde mich mal schlau machen, ob ich beide (Ubuntu und Gentoo) in die logischen Partitionen in derselben erweiterten Partition reinbekomme.

 

Das ist bei Linux generell Rille, ob die Partition logisch oder primär ist. Ich würde sogar behaupten, dass du für 'ne Swappartition ebenfalls logische Partitionen verwenden kannst. 

 *bierbauchangsthase wrote:*   

> Ich finde leider den "gelöst"-Knopf für diesen Thread nicht. Vielleicht sollte ich das "gelöst" in den Titel schreiben ...

 

Tja, dann such noch mal richtig. Mal sehen, ob du den dann findest... Falls nicht, schreib's als Verbesserungsvorschlag an die Boardadministratoren.

----------

## mv

 *musv wrote:*   

> Das ist bei Linux generell Rille, ob die Partition logisch oder primär ist. Ich würde sogar behaupten, dass du für 'ne Swappartition ebenfalls logische Partitionen verwenden kannst.

 

Ja, alle Partitionen können logisch sein, sogar die Boot-Partition (falls Du lilo oder grub im Rootsektor bootest; bei anderen Bootmanagern hängt es natürlich vom Bootmanager ab). Nur Windows besteht auf eine primäre Partition.

----------

## bierbauchangsthase

Ich war ja hier eigentlich schon zufrieden und draußen. [  :Exclamation:  edit: Ich distanziere mich von meinem Beitrag und der ungerechtfertigten Attacke auf py-ro, der mir als einer der ersten geholfen hat.]

Aber, mein lieber py-ro: 0 Punkte für Stil, und gerne lege ich mich mit Dir mal an.

Du schreibst:

 *Quote:*   

> RTFM!!!111 
> 
> Puh direkt besser  
> 
> SCNR

 

Erstens mal wurde mir hier ohne Dich und den überflüssigen Kommentar geholfen. Wieso drängst Du Dich auf, nachträglich noch dazu, in einem Spezialcode noch dazu? [  :Exclamation:  edit: Das ist sachlich falsch. py-ro selbst gehört zu den ersten Helfern!]

Zweitens mal: falls es tatsächlich kultiviert sein sollte, mit derartigen Kürzeln zu kommunizieren, dann bin ich hier wohl tatsächlich nicht richtig. Vielleicht liegt das ja am vielen Skripteschreiben und Programmieren, dass Du so geworden bist. Dann möchte ich lieber nicht so werden und halte mich davon fern. Es gibt halt Leute, die außer ihrem Computer noch 'nen Job und 'ne Familie und daher 'ne Bodenhaftung haben. Solche Leute haben sehr oft nicht mal Linux (weil sie dafür einfach keine Zeit haben), geschweige denn können sie mit solchen Kürzeln was anfangen. (Da fällt mir der Spruch "Find a life!" ein...)

Drittens: Dein tolles Handbuch strotzt in der deutschen Fassung derartig von Grammatik- und Rechtschreibfehlern, dass einem schier die Äuglein rauskullern. Die Interpunktionsfehler sind teils so heftig, dass Sätze grammatikalisch mehrdeutig werden. Und solche Autoren sollen die Kenner dieses Betriebssystems sein? RTFD!!! ("D" ist das "manual" für den Gebrauch Deiner Alltagssprache. Hast Du überhaupt einen Alltag?) Und: lieber py-ro, informier Dich erstmal, was Syntax ist (RTFW). Gute Syntax stellt Eindeutigkeit der Anweisung oder Aussage sicher. [  :Exclamation:  edit: Hier und im Absatz vorher habe ich in meiner Attacke zu dick aufgetragen und äußere mein Bedauern. Den krassen, weil durch fehlende Kommata mehrdeutigen, Satz finde ich jetzt nicht mehr. Da müßte ich das Handbuch noch einmal durchlesen.] 

Im tollen Handbuch liest man nebenbei, dass WPA2 (oder generell WPA) nicht geht. (Was soll ich dann mit Gentoo?) Bring doch mal in Deiner freien Zeit das in Ordnung! Ein paar andere Sachen sind im Handbuch auch nicht in Ordnung, etwa gibt es uneinheitliche Benennungen ohne Gleichsetzung. (Ich weiß nicht mehr genau was es war, aber es hatte mit runlevels und rc-Skripten zu tun.) Die USE-Flags sind einfach nur schlecht erklärt. Manches andere auch. Und wenn Du mir jetzt erzählen möchtest, dass ich halt zu blöd oder zu unerfahren für das Handbuch wäre, dann bitte! Dann bleibst Du halt als Gentoo-User unter Deinesgleichen.  [  :Exclamation:  edit: Die Lektüre des konzisen Handbuchs ist gewinnbringend und macht Spaß. Portage ist z.B. ausgezeichnet erklärt. Zu Knabbern hatte ich, als plötzlich vom "rc-Prozess" die Rede war und der vorher nicht definiert war. Das ganze Kapitel über init-Skripte ist leider etwas vor- und rückspringend angelegt. Ein Beispiel aus dem Use-Flag-Kapitel: Überschrift: "Definition eines USE-Flag"; nächster Satz "Geben Sie die USE-Flags ein." ]

An alle anderen: Danke für Eure Hilfe ... fühlt Euch nicht angegeriffen, es war nur ein bestimmter Teilnehmer gemeint.

bierbauchangsthase

PS: Nach dem "RTFM" habe ich aufgehört, die bescheuerten Kürzel, die von vernünftigen Leuten einfach nicht gekannt werden, nachzuschlagen. Was er oder sie also sonst noch verschlüsselt von sich gibt, halte ich für unqualifiziert und bedeutungslos und ignoriere es.[  :Exclamation:  Dazu stehe ich aber prinzipiell. Wenn der erste Satz ein RTFM ist und dies als herablassend im Sinne einer Beleidigung gilt, ist das für einen Neuling ein Schlag ins Gesicht. Es war in diesem Moment nicht mehr zu erkennen, daß py-ro vorher schon hilfreich gepostet hatte und dass das RTFM nicht eigentlich gemeint und zu mir geäußert war.]Last edited by bierbauchangsthase on Tue Jun 23, 2009 3:32 am; edited 7 times in total

----------

## ChrisJumper

py-ro meinte das mit dem RTFM (Read the fuck*in* Manual), eher ironisch. Das bezog sich auch nicht auf dich bierbauchangsthase, sondern eher auf die Äußerung von Neocro bezüglich, das Arch-Board sei "mehr" Nerd-Orientiert und das wir hier dann wohl etwas falsch machen/gemacht haben :)

Darauf hin postete py-ro dieses Statement um den Nerd-Faktor zu erhöhen.

Allgemein lässt sich WPA2 ohne Probleme verwenden und einrichten.

Wünsch noch einen schönen Tag und viel Spaß mit deinem Gentoo.

----------

## bierbauchangsthase

Stimmt! py-ro gehört ja auch zu den ersten, die mir geantwortet haben. Tut mir leid. Ich kann jetzt nicht mal sagen "War nicht so gemeint!", weil es tatsächlich so gemeint war. Aber halt von einem anderen Hintergrund (einer Fehleinschätzung) ausgehend. Oje, oje. py-ro hatte ja auch den guten Tip für mich. Soll ich meine vorherige Antwort jetzt lieber löschen? Ehrlich wär das nicht. Ich muß da schon dazu stehen. Aber schämen tu ich mich schon.

So, das muß jetzt sein:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Necoro

 *bierbauchangsthase wrote:*   

> Drittens: Dein tolles Handbuch strotzt in der deutschen Fassung derartig von Grammatik- und Rechtschreibfehlern, dass einem schier die Äuglein rauskullern. Die Interpunktionsfehler sind teils so heftig, dass Sätze grammatikalisch mehrdeutig werden.

 

Nun ... zum einen ist auch das englische Manual, das was als Referenz gilt. Beim deutschen kann man nicht garantieren, dass es gerade aktuell ist.

Aber ich bin mir sicher, du hast dir die entsprechenden Stellen notiert und an das Doc-Team weitergereicht, so dass es an dieser Stelle überarbeitet werden kann?  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Im tollen Handbuch liest man nebenbei, dass WPA2 (oder generell WPA) nicht geht. (Was soll ich dann mit Gentoo?) Bring doch mal in Deiner freien Zeit das in Ordnung!

 

Hier wäre eine Stelle, die out-of-date ist. WPA2 funktioniert einwandfrei  :Wink: . Über den zweiten Satz reden wir lieber nicht. Hier hoffe ich, dass er auf dem allgemeinen Wuttenor beruht ...

----------

## think4urs11

 *bierbauchangsthase wrote:*   

>  Oje, oje. py-ro hatte ja auch den guten Tip für mich. Soll ich meine vorherige Antwort jetzt lieber löschen? 

 

Nö, laß nur stehen.

Wenn es auch kein sonderlich 'produktiver' Beitrag ist so hat er doch einen verwertbaren Sinn. Immerhin sieht man dadurch das nett gemeinte Ironie im Internet auch mal nach hinten losgehen kann.

Vielen (auch mir) gehen manche flappsigen Sprüche gerne leicht von den Tasten - in der Erwartung die Gegenseite wird es schon richtig verstehen. Es gibt eben aber auch mal Gegebenheiten und Leser die mit dem AküWa nichts am Hut haben, einfach neu dabei sind und durch etwas wie 'RTFM' direkt so abgeschreckt werden das das entschärfende 'SCNR' gar nicht mehr wahrgenommen wird.

Wobei man aber auch sagen muß das der Umgangston hier im Forum sehr zivil ist - die Jungs und Mädels sind schon alle in Ordnung, manchmal halt etwas geeky, aber dafür sind wir ja auch Gentoonians.

ein anderes Beispiel wie Ironie schiefgehen kann: Ironie im Forum

@bierbauchangsthase: Damit du in Zukunft solche Sprüche besser einordnen kannst:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liste_von_Abk%C3%BCrzungen_%28Netzjargon%29#R

@alle anderen: IMHO AFAIC here's EOT, HTH+HAND  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## py-ro

Naja, wollte niemanden zu nahe treten, hatte da wohl nen Clown gefrühstückt.   :Rolling Eyes: 

Aber ehrlich was soll es, missverständnisse gibt es immer mal wieder, das einzige was verloren ist, ist die Zeit die dadurch mit schreiben vergeudet wurde. Naja vielleicht Bissspuren in Tischkanten.  :Wink: 

Aber, schlaft Ihr auch mal?

Py

----------

## bierbauchangsthase

An py-ro: Danke für die Stellungnahme. 

Also ich bin bis Mittwoch krankgeschrieben und kann mir meine Schlafenszeit einteilen. Nachts, wenn die Kinder schlafen, kann ich dann ein bißchen konzentrierter das Handbuch studieren. Daher die Zeiten ...

Es hat sich eine Frage bezüglich der Installation aufgetan. Dafür mache ich lieber einen neuen Thread auf.

Danke

----------

## musv

bierbauchangsthase:

Mit Deinem langen Posting hast du gleich ein paar Defizite von Gentoo entdeckt. Das wäre an der Stelle die Gelegenheit schlechthin, Deine Kompetenz in das Projekt einzubringen. Soweit ich das in Erinnerung hab, werden Maintainer bei Gentoo noch immer händeringend gesucht. Und gerade Leute mit sehr guter Rechtschreibung sind in Nerdkreisen eher rar. 

Für die Sache mit den Abkürzungen musst du nicht erst groß nachschlagen. Dafür gibt's ein Tool:

```
eix wtf

[I] games-misc/wtf

     Available versions:  20071004 20080912

     Installed versions:  20080912(14:01:27 22.01.2009)

     Homepage:            http://netbsd.org/

     Description:         translates acronyms for you
```

----------

## bierbauchangsthase

Danke!

Das Übersetzungstool ist echt witzig. Gehört eigentlich in die Preziosenvitrine der IT-Welt, wo z.B. auch das perligata drin liegt, mit dem man Perl auf Latein schreiben kann ...

Angebot: sagt mir wie, und ich korrigiere im Rahmen der Installation bei der begleitenden und wohl genauen Lektüre des Handbuchs alle Fehler, die ich sehe.

Aber: echt fit bin ich nur in alter Rechtschreibung. Leider muß ich die neue in der Schule verwenden und durchsetzen. Und das ist schlimm, übrigens auch für viele Deutschlehrer.

In meinem anderen Thread scheint sich eine Anleitung für die Installation für einen Spezialfall zu entwickeln. Das formuliere ich gerne aus.

R.

----------

## think4urs11

 *bierbauchangsthase wrote:*   

> Angebot: sagt mir wie, und ich korrigiere im Rahmen der Installation bei der begleitenden und wohl genauen Lektüre des Handbuchs alle Fehler, die ich sehe.

 

Ganz generell kannst du für alle Fehler - egal ob Doku oder Compilerfehler oder veraltete Softwareversionen usw. - die dir auffallen einen Bug eröffnen, wenn die passende Lösung gleich dazu mitgeliefert wird umso besser   :Arrow:  https://bugs.gentoo.org

----------

